
Facebook Is Dying, Wall Street Just Doesn’t Realize It Yet - JumpCrisscross
https://medium.com/crypto-oracle/facebook-is-dying-wall-street-just-doesnt-realize-it-yet-ca3c5076e573
======
gopher2
Not sure I buy that a key ratio is MAU/DAU, and even if it is ... the big
problem for Facebook is that it's gone from 66.3 to 65.7 in two years while
both numbers are growing?

The fact that they started grouping FB/Insta/WhatsApp together in quarterly
numbers is to me a more telling sign about Facebook core app.

------
vnglst
Coming from someone who still thinks cryptos are the future

~~~
Freestyler_3
Because his one belief is questionable doesn't make his other not worth
considering.

------
dessant
Awesome! I'm looking forward to the time when friends send me a public video
that I'm not denied access to unless I log into Facebook.

